# Very nervous!



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

The closer it gets to Emmy's kidding date (March 22), the more nervous I get! She is the first nigerian i have ever had kid here. I am used to my nubian's, being able to reach in and rearrange when necessary. I am terrified that her kids will be presented wrong and my only option will be a c-section. I do have two vets lined up in case that is necessary, but is it possible to go in a nigerian and rearrange kids if necessary? Also, how big are their kids usually at birth? Poor Emmy looks like she swallowed two beach balls!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes it is possible to go in and rearrange Nigie kids, it will prob be tighter then the Nubians you are used to but it is possible 

And the kids are about 2 - 3 lbs


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you! Glad to know it is possible!

We are all excited here to have teeny tiny babies!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Hope everything goes well! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck! Hope you won't have to go in!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We had to go in last year, it is possible. Doe recovered completely


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't answer about rearranging, but as far as size goes our little buckling born on Friday (100% Nigerian Dwarf, FF yearling dam and yearling sire) weighs just over 2lbs. He was a twin, there was a stillborn doeling. Here's a pic of him with my 4 year old son for comparison, and one with my hand


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It is jmo, (I know we have some "let nature..." folks here), but, don't wait too long to "go in", if she's got streaming gooh, and doesn't produce a kid in 30 minutes, I go in and investigate. Just 2 fingers at first. You should feel the bubble and hopefully, feet and a nose. I tend to help more then most folks, I watch youtube sometimes, and I think, "geesh, help that poor doe". I told my DIL, they call it "pulling" the kids, but, it's more like "helping" them get out. If you can't get the kid out (and I have worked on does for 20 minutes or so) call your vet, I feel it's quicker to take her in then have them come out. A c-section here cost about $300., a bargain to save a doe.

When I'm in trouble, I ask for help...please Jesus, help me help this doe.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

We are in labor! Oh boy! I'm supposed to be heading to work right now. Goats come first!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Prayers for easy delivery sent!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Nothing yet, just lots of pacing, quiet talking, and getting up and down.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> It is jmo, (I know we have some "let nature..." folks here), but, don't wait too long to "go in", if she's got streaming gooh, and doesn't produce a kid in 30 minutes, I go in and investigate. Just 2 fingers at first. You should feel the bubble and hopefully, feet and a nose. I tend to help more then most folks, I watch youtube sometimes, and I think, "geesh, help that poor doe". I told my DIL, they call it "pulling" the kids, but, it's more like "helping" them get out. If you can't get the kid out (and I have worked on does for 20 minutes or so) call your vet, I feel it's quicker to take her in then have them come out. A c-section here cost about $300., a bargain to save a doe.
> 
> When I'm in trouble, I ask for help...please Jesus, help me help this doe.


I do things as naturally as possible, and yet I fully agree with you here. Better to help too soon than too late. And pray!


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

So she has been uncomfortable all day, up and down, pawing, making little noises. But no pushing. She has been completely dilated for over five hours. Been grinding her teeth for the last two hours. But no pushing. Went in an hour ago to find the kid head first, both legs back, and upside down too. Repositioned the kid and found a leg and by then she was pushing. Helped her deliver a gorgeous doe kid. Mom and kid seem to be doing good, mom is still cleaning her off as she tries to stand and walk away. They are so cute together!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh what a presentation! I'm so glad the results were good! :thumb: SO excited for you!!! :dance:


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

The whole plan was to sell all of Emmys kids. Don't know how well that is going to work this year! I want to keep her!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad you saved the day! (and the kid!)


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

The baby is so cute!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the baby.

Oh by the way, isn't it always that way, as soon as you are ready to leave they decide to go ahead andkid?

Adorable.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK Question for you. 

What is that big black pipe liiking thing? It is from the left to the right?

By the way I think the doe in the back ground wants her picture taken as well, she is a pretty girl.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Sweetgoats- the pipe is a stantion divider. It is a tie-stall dairy cow barn


----------

